# Scammed/Stolen: LOOK 920 MTB



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey all, I need your help. We were scammed out of our red 920. Thing is, its the only one in the country, so it will stick out like a sore thumb. It was shipped down to Southern California (30986 Via Pared Thousand Palms *CA 92276 to be exact) for a supposed photoshoot for a fitness magazine, but turns out it was a scam. If you could all get the word out, I will offer a hefty reward for its return. I don’t care about the parts, I just want the frame back.










Thanks Guys,
Justin


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry I can't help much from Australia (unless it turns up here) but have you posted this over on MTBR.com? I've also seen people put up ebay listings for the return of stolen goods, could be good if your thief is researching a sale.


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

*Ebay?*

I just ran across lilsting...

New 2012 Black/Red LOOK 920 Carbon Frame Set + Rear Shock Size S with Warranty | eBay

I'm not accussing, just thought it intersting...location...?


----------



## linx (Oct 1, 2009)

Rickyracer said:


> I just ran across lilsting...
> 
> I'm not accussing, just thought it intersting...location...?



Nah, I have seen that frame in ebay for months now.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for keeping an eye out everyone. I still have hope that it will find its way back here.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wasn't that delivered to a house? Or was it not actually delivered there? Can't you go to the house???

will definitely keep an eye out though for that gorgeous frame!


----------



## linx (Oct 1, 2009)

Justin, you need to clear your inbox, Im trying to send you a PM but its telling your box is full.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

linx said:


> Justin, you need to clear your inbox, Im trying to send you a PM but its telling your box is full.


Sorry, I just cleared up some space.


----------

